
A Doctor on How Physicians Face the End of Life - jedwhite
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052970203918304577243321242833962.html
======
ColinWright
The original from which this is an excerpt was submitted a couple of months
ago and has a huge amount of discussion:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3313570>

~~~
beefman
I upvoted this anyway... and may well again if the story is picked up by
another major outlet.

A different but similar piece, also well worth reading, is

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3609485>

